# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کاردانی عملیّات پتروشیمی

## Parniya

* کاردانی عملیّات پتروشیمی* 

  دير  زماني است كه ديگر نفت يك كالاي اقتصادي نيست ، يك كالاي سياسي به تمام  معنا شده است هر خبر سياسي اجتماعي به اين طلاي ارزشمند اثر مي گذارد و  اهرم قدرتي است عليه يا به نفع كشور نفت خيز ايران به دليل تحريم هاي دو  دهه گذشته توانسته به قابليت هاي مختلفي دست يابد كه افزايش ارزش افزوده  نفت كه منجر به توليد مواد پتروشيمي و در نهايت صادرات آن است يكي از  آنهاست . 

 امروزه  كمتر استاني است كه از نعمت پالايشگاه محروم باشد . رشد قابل توجه توليد  مواد پتروشيمي و صادرات آن به طور طبيعي نيازمند كارشناسان خبره اي كه در  رشته هاي مختلف مشغول خدمت شوند . يكي از آن رشته ها عمليات پتروشيمي است.  دوره کاردان فنی عملیات پتروشیمی یکی از دوره های آموزشی در نظام آموزش  عالی در مقطع کاردانی است و هدف آن تربیت کاردان فنی جهت بهره برداری از  واحدهای صنایع پتروشیمی و سایر واحدهای تولیدی صنایع شیمیایی مربوطه در  زمینه تولید اسیدها، بازها و نمکهای معدنی و آلی، کودهای شیمیایی، منومرها و  سایر ترکیبات مشابه پتروشیمی می باشد.
 طول متوسط دوره آموزشی در دوره کاردانی عملیات پتروشیمی 2 سال است و نظام  آموزشی آن مطابق آئین نامه مصوب شورایعالی برنامه ریزی واحدی است، زمان  تدریس هر واحد درسی از نوع نظری 17 ساعت و از نوع آزمایشگاهی 34 ساعت و از  نوع آزمایشگاهی و کارگاهی 51 ساعت و هر ماه کارآموزی معادل یک واحد محسوب  می گردد.

 فارغ  التحصیلان این دوره در واحدهای صنایع شیمیایی بویژه صنایعی که از  هیدروکربن ها بعنوان ماده اولیه استفاده می کنند، از قابلیت های زیر  برخوردارند:

 بهره برداری روزمره از واحدهای تولیدی صنایع شیمیایی در شرایط مطلوب فنی زیر نظر کارشناسان بهره برداری. شناخت لازم از سایر قسمتهای واحدهای تولیدی برنامه ریزی و نظارت بر فعالیت کارگران ماهر و انتقال معلومات فنی به آنها.



گزینه2

----------

